# Turkey to allow Russian bombers to use Incirlik airbase



## CougarKing (24 Aug 2016)

Erdogan and Putin are clearly in bed together...wouldn't this further complicate Ankara's relationship with NATO?

Stripes.com



> *Turkey open to Russian planes at US Incirlik hub*
> By John Vandiver
> Stars and Stripes
> Published: August 23, 2016
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (24 Aug 2016)

Either its an opening to defuse tensions with moscow, or its an opening for putin to divide NATO, probably the later.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2016)

Why couldn't it be both?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (24 Aug 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Either its an opening to defuse tensions with moscow, or its an opening for putin to divide NATO, probably the later.



Or Turkey could just be using it's national sovereignty to allow a nation that it isn't at war with to use it's airfields.


----------

